# T1 General Condensed - Confusion



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is new, or just new to me as it's the first year I'm using tax software to file...

Using Studio tax, I print the 4 page condensed T1 General. Do I need to attach forms and schedules or just my T slips and receipts with this condensed return?

In the "print" section of studio tax it clearly says "individual forms cannot be used to print and send to the government" but page 3 of the T1 General Condensed says "Attach this form inside your return along with any other forms, schedules, information slips, receipts, and documents that you need to include."

Can someone clarify?


----------



## domelight (Oct 12, 2012)

peterk said:


> Not sure if this is new, or just new to me as it's the first year I'm using tax software to file...
> 
> Using Studio tax, I print the 4 page condensed T1 General. Do I need to attach forms and schedules or just my T slips and receipts with this condensed return?
> 
> ...


CRA's attempt to save paper. This is normal. Attach any related schedules as well as t-slips this will alleviate the possibility of them asking to see the slips later.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Does StudioTax not allow you to NETFILE, i.e. electronically file? That would eliminate all paper.


----------



## Zeeshanbmerchant (Jan 4, 2014)

AltaRed said:


> Does StudioTax not allow you to NETFILE, i.e. electronically file? That would eliminate all paper.


Yes it does

However it appears opening poster prefers hand made returns


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

CRA trying to save paper?

I doubt it as anytime I've printed a tax from software, in addition to the keying summary - there's lots of pages that are duplicating what's on the main forms or schedules. I seem to recall the Excel return I printed a few years ago had only a page or two extra compared to the paper forms.

This sounds to me the same as page 3 on the regular paper forms where it's indicating where to attach all of the T forms, schedules and other bits that were filled out/given but are not part of the T1 pages 1 through 4. 


In any case, if NetFile is available to the OP, that would the paperless solution.


Cheers

*PS*

The T1 General form available as a PDF from CRA has at the top of Page 3


> Attach your Schedule 1 (federal tax) and Form 428
> (provincial or territorial tax) here. Also attach here any
> other schedules, information slips, forms, receipts, and
> documents that you need to include with your return.


http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/5006-r/README.html

So it's really the same thing - paper version or printed from software, the T1 pages 1 through 4 plus anything received or updated or requested.


Where the confusion seems to be is that StudioTax is likely trying to say that one can't just print Schedule 3 and sent it to the gov't without including everything else ... or at least that's the way I'm interpreting it.


----------

